# Gravely ZT Series



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

I am in the market to buy a new riding lawn mower and this particular one has really got my interest.

Other than myself going out and testing one, can anyone here on the forum, that actually owns the Gravely brand tell me more about it as far as it's performance, handling, maintance, etc., etc. on this particular series?

http://www.gravely.com/en-us/zero-turn-mowers/gravely-zt


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Yardman,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

My neighbor has a Gravely ZT, and has had it for many years, so it's not the same mower you are looking at, but similar. He's been happy with it as far as I know. Gravely makes a good machine. Just take good care of it and do all maintenance requirements and it will serve you well.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Howdy fellow Texan! 

Thanks Sixbales for your post.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

I made my choice and well you can read about what brand I purchased in the following post: http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/hustlers-raptor-flip-up-zero-turn-mower-32588/


----------

